# what would my leos produce?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i have two leos at the moment but plan for two more but im just wondering what they would produce as i have only choose them by appearance! i have or will have

a male midnight blizzard
female tangerine hypo
female mack snow het patternless
female chocolate tremper albino


thanks!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> i have two leos at the moment but plan for two more but im just wondering what they would produce as i have only choose them by appearance! i have or will have
> 
> a male midnight blizzard
> female tangerine hypo
> ...


Midnight blizzard is just a phase of blizzzard, possible created by incubating at low temps, same for the chocolate T__albino. Where dominant morphs are concerned I will give both versions (homozygous and heterozygous)

=================================

Blizzard x Tang hypo (Heterozygous hypo) will give 50% Hypo, 50% normal. All offspring will be het blizzard and may show varying amounts of tangerine

Blizzard x Tang hypo (Homozygous hypo) will give 100% Hypo. All offspring will be het blizzard and may show varying amounts of tangerine.

===============================

Blizzard x Mack snow het patternless will give 50% Mack snow, 50% normal. All offspring will be het blizzard and 50% het patternless

================================

Blizzard x T_albino will give will give 100% Normals het blizzard and T_albino (or het blazing blizzard)


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

brilliant! i already have the mack snow het patternless and the tangerine hypo so is there another female and a male you would recommended getting to get more morphs produced from them?
i just choose blizzard and chocolate albino as i like them :blush:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

anybody ? i might buy a patternless tomorrow but would it be worth it?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

wat about ,

females - tangerine hypo, mack snow het patternless and a patternless

male - midnight blizzard

is that any better?

sorry to be such a pain i just want to breed some babies that will sell rather than breeding normals !


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Right, well the Blizzard male will only produce het blizzards unless paired with another blizzard/het blizzard. If you want non-normal in the first generation, you need to have ether a blizzard carrier or either codom (eg mack snow, giant) or dominant morphs (eg hypo, enigma)

The same applies for the patternless females, unless paired with a patternless carrying male, will only produce het patternless.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im confused to what to get now!

i need another female and then a male that will breed with the tangerine hypo , the mack snow het patternless and the other female.

what about a patternless male and a enigma or snuglow female?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> im confused to what to get now!
> 
> i need another female and then a male that will breed with the tangerine hypo , the mack snow het patternless and the other female.
> 
> what about a patternless male and a enigma or snuglow female?


Right, personally, I would go with a dominant/codom morph male. Enigma would be a nice choice, but make sure you are aware of the potential problems associated with them before purchasing, as they aren't the cheapest on the market.

Assuming the enigma is heterozygous enigma (probable as most come from enigma to non-enigma pairings)

Enigma x Mack snow het patternless will give 25% Mack snow enigma,25% mack snow, 25% enigma, 25% normal. All offspring will be 50% het patternless.

Enigma x tangerine hypo (heterozygous hypo) will give 25% Hypo enigma, 25% hypo, 25% enigma, 25% normal. All offspring may show varying amounts of tangerine.

It all depends on your budgets really, as a mack snow enigma would be a nice male, or a supersnow/supersnow enigma. If you decide the enigma isn't for you, then a supersnow would be nice.

Im rather tired today so brain not firing on all cylinders, someone else may be along wiht some more suggestions


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks! sorry leo genetics isnt my strong point. i would rather pay more for a better gecko to be honest. im trying to lessen the amount of normals produced as theyre is alot around so arent going to sell aswell or for as much as something like a enigma or similar higher morph babies! ive seen the price of enigmas and theyre not that bad. my next two snakes to be brought are a albino female royal and a albino kahl male boa so to be honest the leos are dirt cheap lol!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> thanks! sorry leo genetics isnt my strong point. i would rather pay more for a better gecko to be honest. im trying to lessen the amount of normals produced as theyre is alot around so arent going to sell aswell or for as much as something like a enigma or similar higher morph babies! ive seen the price of enigmas and theyre not that bad. my next two snakes to be brought are a albino female royal and a albino kahl male boa so to be honest the leos are dirt cheap lol!


Ah, well just read up on the potential problems with them and make sure you are happy with it.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks! de not going with a enigma to be honest. have spoken to a few poeple regarding the problems and i dont think theyre for me. i may get a sunglow t albino or a super snow.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Supersnows are always a good idea :2thumb:


----------

